# New Quotes Database Added



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

I added a feature that I think might be one of the more useful features added. It is a Quote Database to add quotes into various categories. 

You can access it in the Site Navigation: Quotes - The PuritanBoard

I added a quote today, in fact, from Rev. Winzer who made a great statement about the nature of Covenant Theology and our union with Christ. I actually found it so compact and elegant that I added it so I would have it handy in the future.

When you add a quote, if you see a category title that could be improved then let me know. Also, please let me know if you think I ought to add a category.

Please, also, although the Context field is optional, use it as much as possible to let us know when the quote was made or where you got it or what it was in relation to.

I only have one rule for the quotes and that is for *POLITICAL QUOTES*. The rule is this:

Unless the quote is older than 25 years, I don't want to see a quote that relates to Politics, Foreign Policy, and the like.

I really don't want to turn the quotes database into a political quotes database. The quotes need to be enduring in nature and worthy of putting into a collection of quotes and not simply to promote a current political candidate.

Enjoy!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2007)

As pertaining the political quotes, what if it is a theologian who is speaking about political theory, say in the mid 90s or so?  He wouldn't be "Bush-bashing" or anything like that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> As pertaining the political quotes, what if it is a theologian who is speaking about political theory, say in the mid 90s or so? He wouldn't be "Bush-bashing" or anything like that.



Only if his name doesn't begin with a B and end with an N or begin with an R and end with a Y.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > As pertaining the political quotes, what if it is a theologian who is speaking about political theory, say in the mid 90s or so?* He wouldn't be "Bush-bashing" or anything like that.
> ...


You run a hard bargain!* * Just kidding.* I figured out* who the second guy was. It took me a while on the first one.* I will be doing the math in my head today to find out which quotes are acceptable.* Thanks for the database.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane said:
> ...



No problema little brother. It was as much for me as for anyone else. I sometimes feel like a lazy bones because I see some really great quotes here sometimes but I'm so disorganized when it comes to cataloging those. I always tell myself: "Man, I'll never forget that" but then I do. I'm going to start grabbing some of DTK's stuff as he throws up Church history quotes unless he sticks them in there himself. I'll just have to start a thread asking something about Roman Catholicism to collect them up.


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 30, 2007)

As my son would say, Sweeeeeet


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 30, 2007)

Rich,

Is there the capability to export and the quote database to a format like Excel?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich,
> 
> Is there the capability to export and the quote database to a format like Excel?



With a little work, yes. All the quotes go into a single mySQL table.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Unless the quote is older than 25 years, I don't want to see a quote that relates to Politics, Foreign Policy, and the like.
> 
> I really don't want to turn the quotes database into a political quotes database. The quotes need to be enduring in nature and worthy of putting into a collection of quotes and not simply to promote a current political candidate.
> 
> Enjoy!



Great! Not only can I put up Patrick Henry quotes, I can dig out all those Goldwater quotes too.  (25 years ago seems all so recent).


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the quote is older than 25 years, I don't want to see a quote that relates to Politics, Foreign Policy, and the like.
> ...



What if you are a Kuyperian? Then all claims are theological, thus all my political quotes are theological!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 30, 2007)

Only on the PB would the nickname "Rush" create an existential crisis as to the person being referenced.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the quote is older than 25 years, I don't want to see a quote that relates to Politics, Foreign Policy, and the like.
> ...



Of course, Mods can always delete some. Eventually, the quotes database will get bigger. I want to encourage people to give a + to the quotes they like so that the higher ranking quotes bubble to the top.

I'm not against political quotes but there are plenty of places one can go to read about that stuff. Politics is not necessary about governance or policy but is a specific brand therein and tends to be filled with the rhetoric that inflames or motivates people to give political power to accomplish the ends of policy. We tend, unfortunately, to be drawn into the rhetoric instead of discussing the policy or governance aims. We also tend to be very American-centric and "this election" centric.

I want the quotes to be more enduring and useful to a broad audience and not something that's all about Americans and their concern for the current election cycle.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > Great! Not only can I put up Patrick Henry quotes, I can dig out all those Goldwater quotes too.  (25 years ago seems all so recent).
> ...



Say it isn't so! Not the Mods! They wouldn't do such a thing, would they?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I want the quotes to be more enduring and useful to a broad audience and not something that's all about Americans and their concern for the current election cycle.



Me too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I want the quotes to be more enduring and useful to a broad audience and not something that's all about Americans and their concern for the current election cycle.
> ...



I know you do Brother. I sometime launch into a soliloque when responding to a post but it wasn't directed at you. It was explaining to the board what the intent of the quote database is.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I should have added one of those new-fangled smileys! I wasn't worried about any soliloquies!


----------



## historyb (Nov 30, 2007)

I added one from CH Spurgeon, very kewl.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

I knew once Andrew got a hold of this thing it would take off.

Go Andrew, it's your birthday, go Andrew, it's your birthday!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Only on the PB would the nickname "Rush" create an existential crisis as to the person being referenced.



That is because Rushdoony challenged and destroyed statist assumptions. To the degree that Reformed people share those statist assumptions, to that degree they have existential crises. I speak from personal experience. 

And also, my recent Rushdoony quote (if it is still up) is a theological quote and dates from 1973, so it meets both criteria.


----------

